# 9wt line on a 8wt rod - it feels so good



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I stripped off a nice puddle of line at my feet, and after a false cast or two had double hauled about 80' of fly line. 

It kinda reminded me of that first time having sex without I condom - I knew it was wrong but it just felt so good.

Anybody else mess around with different fly line weights than what the rod is rated for?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

This is why fly fishing people creep me out and piss me off all at the same time. 

Can we delete this section of the forum? Nobody in their right mind fly fishes. It's stupid.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> This is why fly fishing people creep me out and piss me off all at the same time.
> 
> Can we delete this section of the forum? Nobody in their right mind fly fishes. It's stupid.


Why all the hate?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> This is why fly fishing people creep me out and piss me off all at the same time.
> 
> Can we delete this section of the forum? Nobody in their right mind fly fishes. It's stupid.


LOL!!!!!! We need to delete the entire forum then!!!! Who in their right mind spends the stupid amount of money and time to capture dumb ass animals that don't know any better and still have to release them half the time because they aren't in season. Shit, there's a seafood market right by the house. I'm over it!!! Bye PFF!!!

To the OP, I along with many others will oversize the line. It loads the rod quicker and I like stepping up for "pitching" situations like fishing docks, mangroves, etc. Most modern rods can throw lines sometimes two sizes heavier or even one size under and do it well enough.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry if my post seems creepy, I was just trying to liven things up.

Fly fishing is just another tool, that's it. There are circumstances where I will catch far more fish on fly tackle than conventional, and sometimes live bait is the way to go.

It's just another tool, that's it.

Didn't mean to piss anyone off.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

60hertz said:


> Why all the hate?


It's what I'm good at.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Screw that 60hertz, piss someone off and do it with authority. This forum needs a good scrap.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Screw that 60hertz, piss someone off and do it with authority. This forum needs a good scrap.


Matrix Shad Sucks.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

60hertz said:


> Matrix Shad Sucks.


Weak. That's like saying Mercury's suck. Everybody knows it but people keep buying them.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

JoeZ is just mad because he tried a fly rod once and looked like a fly in a spider web afterwards.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

JZ HAHAHAHAHA what ever! I over lined all my salt water rods and I like the result :yes::thumbsup:!


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I have been flyfishing overlining lines over rods on my 12wt I use a 14 two lines up. Love to feel the line work the rod.


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

It's almost necessary to over-grain your rod for casting lead-eye flies! Love it! You should try an OPST Commando head.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Van staal debates are always fun... That and JoeZ likes to piss off every waterfront property owner in the area.. So don't feel bad he didn't shoot a shotgun over your shoulder!


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

I have a St. Croix 8wt. Avid that I was ready to get rid of until I put a 9wt. line on it. It's like a whole other rod -- now casts great !


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I over-line all of my fly setups. Who's gonna know whether I'm throwing an 8WT or a 9WT line on my 8WT rod just by looking at it anyways?


----------

